# Wyeast Smack Pack



## stanko (7/6/10)

Was just wondering how long after you have smacked your Wyeast Smack Pack you can leave it before you use it .


----------



## dabre4 (7/6/10)

stanko said:


> Was just wondering how long after you have smacked your Wyeast Smack Pack you can leave it before you use it .



I'd say around 4 hours. You could probably leave it longer, but if you time the smack right there should be no reason too.


----------



## bconnery (7/6/10)

stanko said:


> Was just wondering how long after you have smacked your Wyeast Smack Pack you can leave it before you use it .


It depends of course on how long it takes to swell fully but I've left it overnight without issue. 

If brewday is delayed you can also put it back in the fridge and bring it out to come back to pitching temp when required. 
I've had mine in the fridge for over a week this way. 

Not sure of the absolutes of either way though...


----------



## KillerRx4 (7/6/10)

You can use it immediately or wait till it swells fully (Depending on condition & age that could be days)

Probably doesn't make much difference really, but I like to see a swelled pack before I pitch, & then will pitch into a 2-5lt starter before it goes into wort.

I have had some older packs, 1 was over a year past its package date that took several days to swell before I pitched into a starter. Amusingly, 1 was a major competition class winner.


----------



## Ross (7/6/10)

Doog said:


> I'd say around 4 hours. You could probably leave it longer, but if you time the smack right there should be no reason too.



:blink: :blink: Only the freshest smack pack is going to swell in just 4 hours & you certainly don't need to use it that fast! Packs can take days to swell & be ready to pitch, being dependant on age/health.
You could keep the swollen pack for months if you wished, but the sooner you use it the better. If you've smacked it too early, just put back in the fridge until you are ready to use.

Cheers Ross

Edit: Jeez, I'm typing too slow tonight...


----------



## manticle (7/6/10)

I've also smacked a pack and waited a few days for swelling before using. It's in an enclosed environment so patience is a virtue if the pack isn't amazingly fresh.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (7/6/10)

I smack them the night before brew day and have found that they are always right to go first thing in the morning (or at least show some signs of viability). As Ross said, only the freshest packs will be fully swollen within 4 hours, so make sure you give them plenty of time.


----------



## seemax (7/6/10)

I've never had one swell in 4hrs (age from 3-8months). I smack, leave 24hrs approx then pitch into a starter regardless. 

G&G has 6mth old packs for half price... been using those on and off to try different yeasts and have never had a dud.


----------



## dabre4 (8/6/10)

Mine almost always will completely swell within 4 5 hrs. Maybe I've been really lucky with fresh yeast, though I doubt it. I normally smack the yeast pack at the start of the mash, and try and keep it in a warm place to help it on its way. I don't think you want to leave the pack to long, if you do the yeast may have eaten all the nutrients from the smack pack and decided to go back to sleep. You really want to pitch when they are warming up, getting ready to party and eat some fermentable, not when they have already gone to town, and are too hung over / tired to go for more. Remember just because the pack has swollen doesn't mean its good to pitch, particularly if you put it back in the fridge, that would almost definitely put them back to sleep, and it's only swollen because they were previously active. In saying that I agree that it would probably take longer than four hours for the yeast to peak in activity, but in my eyes, as long as the pack is bulged and they are happy yeasts looking for more, your good to go. Just my 2 cents anyway.

Its probably worth noting I dont make a starter. I dont think there is any point with the Wyeast smack pack, because its like a mini starter of its own, plus I havent had problems with attenuation.


----------



## Ross (8/6/10)

Its worth taking a quick read of the Wyeast Q & A's before using your smack packs to get the correct information about using this product.


Cheers Ross


----------

